# New IKO Class Action Lawsuit In The News.....



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

First, I found out about a Michigan Class Action Suit..... 

An attorney firm filed a lawsuit, putting together a Class Action suit on behalf of Michigan residents. 

http://www.ikoshingleslawsuit.com/archives/63 

Also, 2 other States are now involved..... 

Court Documents 
Below are some documents that we have filed with the court regarding the class action lawsuits against IKO shingles. 

COMPLAINTS: A Complaint is the document that initiates a lawsuit. We have filed Complaints in across the United States alleging that IKO shingles are defective and homeowners are entitled to be paid to replace their damaged IKO shingles. 

Complaint: Michigan 
Complaint: New Jersey 
Complaint: New York 

Ed 





Michigan residents file class action lawsuit against IKO Shingles 

Posted in April 30, 2009 ¬ 3:35 pmh.adminNo Comments » 

Halunen & Associates, along with partner law firms, has initiated a class action lawsuit against IKO shingles on behalf of Michigan residents. The Complaint alleges that IKO designed, manufactured, and sold defective shingles to homeowners in Michigan. The shingles at issue in the case are curling, cracking, falling off buildings, rapidly deteriorating, and otherwise not performing as promised. The lawsuit further alleges that IKO did not take the appropriate steps to remedy the situation. The lawsuit seeks damages for the cost of replacing the defective shingles, labor, disposal and other related expenses. This lawsuit is filed in the State of Illinois, the one of the places that IKO manufactures shingles. 

You can read a copy of the Complaint. 

Halunen & Associates is in the process of filing similar lawsuits nation-wide in order to asssit homeowners in recoving costs associated with repairing their roofs as a result of IKO’s allegedly defective shingle products. Contact us to tell our office if you have any problems with your IKO shingles. 

Court Documents, NewsCourt Documents, iko
_________________
Stay Tuned For Our Soon To Be Released Informative And Helpful Website


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

More controversy and lawyers making a name in Illinois.......... 

I don't think I have ever installed their garbage.


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 30, 2005)

It doesnt matter to me one way or the other, but dont most if not all shingle manufactuers have lawsuits against them for defective products.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

MJW said:


> More controversy and lawyers making a name in Illinois..........
> 
> I don't think I have ever installed their garbage.


Remember, I am not passing judgment, just posting current news related to our industry.

Illinois is not one of the 3 States included, Yet.

It seems as if the Midwest and Northeast areas have the most complaints that I have previously read about, while the Northwest and Canadian consumers have no qualms with the products, or at least very little voiced negativity.

I would expect that more winter climate areas will be added as time progresses though.

Also, yes, most manufacturers have had some form of class action suit against at least several of their lines of products, with GAF having the largest quantity of years and most lines of product being named up until this one. Certainteeds were mainly confined to 3 styles that I have read about, which are Horizons, HallMarks and lesser included, but still named, Independence shingles.

Ed


----------



## stealtoe (Aug 5, 2009)

I’ve heard similar complaints in this area about IKO, but I did not know there were class action suits in progress.


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 30, 2005)

Does anyone know if these are before or after they upgraded their facility.

ABC supply sells IKO like hotcakes! ( meaning a lot )


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

red_cedar said:


> Does anyone know if these are before or after they upgraded their facility.
> 
> ABC supply sells IKO like hotcakes! ( meaning a lot )


 Read the link. I believe it encompasses all of their shingles from 1991 through the current times.

Ed


----------



## MrRoofer (Sep 21, 2008)

*Reality*

We have certainly had our share of crappy IKO shingles over the years. Black lustre three tabs and Renaissance shingles (worst shingles EVA!) to name a few. Then again they are also the most affordable shingles on the market, therefore dominate the market. 

There have no doubt been think tanks in many industries who conceived the notion products that fail prematurely are highly profitable. With prorated warranties and the average individual's hectic schedule, who really has the time to afford pursuing a warranty not worth the paper printed on. I will, FTR, state that my own personal experience with IKO shows that they have improved their product substantially in the last ten years or so. Having said that, I have spoken with reps who will tell me to my face they would not put renaissance shingles on their own roof, but yet still sell and promote them to others. It is such a convulted screwy industry that way.

At the end of the day though, who in their right mind is going to guarantee a product's survival in the harshest of elements that hasn't stood the test of time in the first place? I think that whole concept is ludicrous personally, but I believe it exists to appease those on the planet who have lost all touch with the natural aspects of the world, and tend to believe everything can be systematically ordered on a piece of paper with no exceptions. Such is the world we live in.



I think if they can prove IKO knew these were going to be faulty products, then good on em, go for it. Otherwise they are probably wasting their time. IKO is huge, and has more money than most to be able to afford a whole country of lawyers.


----------



## 21gun (Aug 4, 2009)

Altho i havent seen IKO here in AL yet, a class action lawsuit sure sounds like some new roofs gettin put on some where... someday... that will be a big boom for work like a windstorm on a cold day baby...


I'm gonna pay attention to this one.... i might just get lucky and find a way to sell some work for a change... free materials and free labor.... count me in... SUE SUE SUE SUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 21gun (Aug 4, 2009)

i laid IKO for almost 9 years.... i did 1 to 2 houses a week 
thats about 70 houses a year.

for a big Company that ran 10 crews plus mine.... they were taking a house down evry friggin day , sometimes 2 and 3,,,,,,for like 15 years...

If... every roof was deemed bad, which i cant see how,,,, but if..... in amterial alone.... you know how much money that is?$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


I tell you exactly.... more than the insurance is gonna pay.... more than the CEO didnt save...... more money than there is ever gonna be awarded... too bad, maybe OBAMA will give them a bail out...


----------



## mattp (Apr 5, 2006)

21gun said:


> i laid IKO for almost 9 years.... i did 1 to 2 houses a week
> thats about 70 houses a year.
> 
> for a big Company that ran 10 crews plus mine.... they were taking a house down evry friggin day , sometimes 2 and 3,,,,,,for like 15 years...
> ...


Are you still in this area? If so you are you seeing? With that many roofs youd think youd notice if they are bad or not. If they are have fun and if you start making to much cash you can send me some. Id look into those maybe you can get your own started in alabama.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I hate IKO. Trash. Landmarks all the way baby!


----------



## thorroofer (Aug 18, 2009)

IKO S are junk I have repaired many Iko roofs years ago and they fall apart . They say that they are different now. The sample book looks better than GAF. Homeowners just have know idea, they sell because they are cheap and some roofers just dont care. They will experiment on anybody s house.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

MrRoofer said:


> There have no doubt been think tanks in many industries who conceived the notion products that fail prematurely are highly profitable. With prorated warranties and the average individual's hectic schedule, who really has the time to afford pursuing a warranty not worth the paper printed on. I will, FTR, state that my own personal experience with IKO shows that they have improved their product substantially in the last ten years or so. Having said that, I have spoken with reps who will tell me to my face they would not put renaissance shingles on their own roof, but yet still sell and promote them to others. It is such a convulted screwy industry that way.
> 
> At the end of the day though, who in their right mind is going to guarantee a product's survival in the harshest of elements that hasn't stood the test of time in the first place? I think that whole concept is ludicrous personally, but I believe it exists to appease those on the planet who have lost all touch with the natural aspects of the world, and tend to believe everything can be systematically ordered on a piece of paper with no exceptions. Such is the world we live in.
> 
> ...


sad but true


----------



## Decrete (Aug 24, 2009)

*Former IKO employee*

Having worked for IKO and handled many claim issues in Metro Detroit, I know first hand that IKO will hide behind their warranty and will only offer a pro-rated amount on iko shingle products only. No labor or disposal even if it was their fault, which we all know it was. They also had a severe sealent issue and offered money to have someone manually seal every shingle tab. This is B.S.

Being in the industry for awhile, all manufactures have issues from time to time. They may have a good product now, but the ones who faced the issues have lost faith in their products. All roofing manufactures have similar warranties.

I hate to say it, you all may only get a small % of the cost of the originally priced shingles only. Good luck....


----------



## 21gun (Aug 4, 2009)

i remember a sealant issue aas well.... the big company i worked for was given free material credit... that's how they solved everything.... more free crap.

I got used to laynin them... i actually thought for a while they werent that bad, except for being in the bundles crooked and sticking together and being cut out of sq alot of the time, i liked the plastic wrappers tho, they opened easier than most. They were bad too about having black spots on them. tar or sealant... and huge bare spots sometimes.

Any how.... i guess no payday here.... or there... unless you sent in your registration papers when the roof was completed.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Who told ya about the Michigan suit Ed?


----------



## Decrete (Aug 24, 2009)

Ed,

I saw it online looking for IKO's address for past job experience. I just thought I would throw my two cents in.

Scott


----------



## buildpinnacle (Sep 2, 2008)

I doubt we'll be tossed in here in TX. Only IKO's I see around here are at the salvage yard. Years ago I actually thought they were some kind of Canadian shingle or something. Just not a presence at all down this far. O/C, GAF, and Tamko own this market....mainly GAF.


----------

